# Im looking into Fall fishing for salmon



## Wayne R (Oct 25, 2013)

A few people and I were interested in kayak fishing for salmon in the fall. I'm an avid kayak angler but I don't have experience on lake Michigan. I wanted to start getting some gear together and was wondering what kind of rods, line, and tackle setups I should be using. I always see spoons for salmon but what kind of cranks and other lures are good to have? I found some articles but they were geared toward trollers and bigger boats. What kind of kayak specific considerations should I think about?


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Here is a start:

http://www.northwestkayakanglers.com/index.php?page=32


----------



## crittrgittr (Sep 11, 2003)

Check out these guys on YouTube:

ChiCityYaker
Keith Gelhar
Great Lakes Kayak Angler
These guys have videos and info on setups, equipment and how to rig.

You can also search for "Jigging Salmon".
There are some videos of this being done on Muskegon Lake, but not much info on how to go about it.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I have kayak (I fish out of a solo canoe) fished with a few guys that can catch some salmon. My first advice when planning a trip is to have an option for wind. Somewhere around 10 mph puts the kabosh on kayak fishing the big lake. It helps to have a back up, such as PM Lake in Ludington, or Muskegon Lake in Muskegon.
I know of two kayak fishing groups that fished Sleeping Bear Bay, and I did that outing once. While beautiful to paddle, the bay does not offer much shelter from winds. It also does not have large returns of naturally reproduced fish. I would recommend Ludington, Muskegon which offers very good "non salmon" fishing also, or perhaps Manistee.
For tackle, I prefer rod holders in front, line counter reels, I still prefer color coded braid (Power Pro Depth Hunter), 15 - 20 pound line and leaders, and diving plugs. For the most part that is what the guys I fish with use. I am the only guy that uses color coded braid, and not everybody uses line counters. Some guys use spinning reels.
For lures, Deep Thundersticks (both sizes), Deep Reef Runners, the deepest Deep Tail Dancers, some guys run Hot-N-Tots. There have been times when small J-Plugs were hot (they require a Dipsey, or a Torpedo Diver). The lure that has produced the most fish over the years has been the glow white and green, Deep Thunderstick full size.
That should get you started


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Sorry about the duplicate photos, I am much better on the computer, than the phone


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I also am not a fan of downriggers. I have a friend whom fishes out of a Hobie PA that likes his downrigger. However he is peddling rather than paddling. I don't want to mess with a rudder paddling. There are too many times when you are tending lines, perhaps with a big salmon, and it is easy to tangle up in the rudder when you stop paddling. The reason being the wind spins and pushes you when you are not under power.
For fall fishing you can do well with diving plugs. If you want to get deep I use Torpedo Divers attached with an OR 16 clip. 80 to 100 feet is not difficult with the big Torpedo Diver.
I also know guys that run Dipsey Divers to about 50 feet or so.
Good luck


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

fisheater said:


> I also am not a fan of downriggers. I have a friend whom fishes out of a Hobie PA that likes his downrigger. However he is peddling rather than paddling. I don't want to mess with a rudder paddling. There are too many times when you are tending lines, perhaps with a big salmon, and it is easy to tangle up in the rudder when you stop paddling. The reason being the wind spins and pushes you when you are not under power.
> For fall fishing you can do well with diving plugs. If you want to get deep I use Torpedo Divers attached with an OR 16 clip. 80 to 100 feet is not difficult with the big Torpedo Diver.
> I also know guys that run Dipsey Divers to about 50 feet or so.
> Good luck


Good point - I have a peddle drive so I have do not think about some of those factors.

Paddling - I would think about jigging or casting in Manistee Lake. If I was going to go out into the big lake *I* would want peddle drive. You can paddle it, I choose not to.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Northernfisher said:


> Paddling - I would think about jigging or casting in Manistee Lake. If I was going to go out into the big lake *I* would want peddle drive. You can paddle it, I choose not to.


I respect the fact that you would not care to paddle the big water . I do paddle the big water in my solo canoe. I certainly would not suggest you fish any way other than the manner you choose, I can also assure you that I spend my fair share of time on the big lakes. It seems lately like most of my fishing partners are in Hobie PA's. I have no trouble keeping up. When it comes to big water trolling I see not many advantages to peddling over paddling, however it is an advantage to keeping a boat under power while using your hands to do other things.
I would rather make new paddle / peddle fishing friends, than debate the advantages of the different disciplines. I am pretty confident you feel the same. I have been paddling a Wenonah Solo Plus for quite a few years. What are you peddling?
I am also planning on meeting some friends in Sept (date TBD) for staging salmon. Maybe Ludington, maybe Manistee. Do you really like Manistee?
I think Ludington has a better run, and it offers deep water near shore off the state park. What do you see as the benefits of fishing Manistee?


----------



## Wayne R (Oct 25, 2013)

This is all fantastic info and I sincerely appreciate the help and sharing knowledge. I'm open to go wherever I can catch fish. Are either Manistee or Ludington more or less kayak friendly than the other?


----------



## crittrgittr (Sep 11, 2003)

Either Manistee or Ludington are kayak doable, but I would say that maybe Ludington has more access options closer to where you would want to fish. Short paddling distance to fishing areas, regardless of wind/waves conditions. PM river is also close nearby, if weather/wind is REALLY bad.


----------



## Sean065 (Dec 8, 2014)

Anyone float the rivers to get away from the crowds? I really want to try it this fall but don't really want to deal with possibly getting messed with by fishermen along the way.


----------



## crittrgittr (Sep 11, 2003)

Sean065 said:


> Anyone float the rivers to get away from the crowds?


  I take it you've never been on any of the rivers this time of year? 

The river is the LAST place you'll want to float to..."Get away from the crowds". JMO
Where do you think the term. "Combat Fishing" originated from.


----------



## Sean065 (Dec 8, 2014)

There are alot of spots that are essentially landlocked by private land, and marshland you can't walk through. Why do you think guides all do float trips in drift boats? To join the crowds? The term combat fishing comes from the places that are easiest to access....by foot.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

I do lots of river fishing for salmon out af a small boat. Yes, there are crowds, but if you don't mind meeting new people, it's not a big deal. If you need solitude, it's not for you.

I have no issue with yakers, in fact I've netted many fish for them. The guides, on the other hand get kinda miffed if you come into their comfort zone. I can't fault them, they need to run a business.

River fishing in the fall is a riot or a war. I can't wait for the next batch of stories.

I look at as fishing with a hundred of my best friends.


----------



## LushLife (Mar 3, 2008)

i'm glad i experienced the big-lake yak-bite when there were more salmon around


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

LushLife said:


> i'm glad i experienced the big-lake yak-bite when there were more salmon around


This looks like a better year than both the group photos in size of fish and numbers. I will be be timing the fishing by water temperatures. PM me or you know people that have my number. This could be one of the best fall seasons for kayak fishing in quite some time.
Platte Bay may also offer some memorable coho fishing this season as well.
Sean, the more silver the fish are, the better the taste and the fight. Harbor and drowned river mouth fishing is not that bad. The part I hate the most is when jiggers set up in one of the spots I want to troll thru. I can't change that, and I usually do well. Live and let live is what I tell myself (especially when the striped kitty is in my canoe, and the jigger is hooked up) They are all my fishing brothers, doubt I'll be fully grown up by sixty, working on maybe being grown up by seventy. I would give the harbors and the drowned river mouths a try. I know paddlers have done well in those locations.


----------

